# Snow plow identification



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi I am new to the site. Hopefully this will be a great resource for me in the future. I bought a used snow plow and the mount does not fit my frame. I was hoping someone could help ID this plow so I can get the proper mounts.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

m


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm trying to upload pictures


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard. Will need for help. Pictures of everything you have.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome aboard. Will need for help. Pictures of everything you have.


It isn't allowing me to upload them...anyway I could email them to someone?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You may have to resize them, you on a computer or a phone?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> You may have to resize them, you on a computer or a phone?


I am on a phone


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

I tried resizing and it still doesn't work. This is frustrating


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Test


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm trying to upload more pictures


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

looks like an upside down Meyer


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Uh oh...what truck do you have?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Uh oh...what truck do you have?


What ya trying to say?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

I have a 2004 f150 and I am trying to figure out what mount I need to buy so I can install it


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> What ya trying to say?


.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Hard to find the old mounts, if they even made them on the newer trucks.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

What do you suggest I do if I can't find the old mounts


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I think 04 was the last year, so you may be good


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> I think 04 was the last year, so you may be good


How do i know what mount to purchase I don't even know what type or year of this meyer snow plow


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Is there any way of looking at this plow and know what year or model it is? I think it is a Meyer but I need more info so I know what mount to get for my 2004 f150


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> How do i know what mount to purchase I don't even know what type or year of this meyer snow plow


Did it come with a mount, lights, or anything besides the plow? If so, pictures of those would help out also. Randall has helped me with my meyer questions. I'm not seeing anything that sticks out to me. I assume either the custom classic or ez classic mount.

Edit: after looking at the pictures again I'm leaning towards custom classic, but get others opinions before doing anything.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I think 04 was the last year, so you may be good


Last year for the ez classic. I'm not sure about older


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.meyerplows.info/meyerplow-moldboard-identification.html

See if that helps at all


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is that all you have? Did you get a hydraulic unit?


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Kinda looks like an EZ Classic, had to tell for sure by the pics, can't really see the hinge connectors. They don't make the EZ Classic anymore, best advice for a mount is Craigslist, junkyard, Mill Supply or Smith Brothers.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes it came with a pump and mount. The mount won't fit my truck


JMHConstruction said:


> Did it come with a mount, lights, or anything besides the plow? If so, pictures of those would help out also. Randall has helped me with my meyer questions. I'm not seeing anything that sticks out to me. I assume either the custom classic or ez classic mount.
> 
> Edit: after looking at the pictures again I'm leaning towards custom classic, but get others opinions before doing anything.[/QUtruck
> It came with a mount and pump but the mount won't fit my truck . Ill try to upload more pictures


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

jdsquire said:


> Kinda looks like an EZ Classic, had to tell for sure by the pics, can't really see the hinge connectors. They don't make the EZ Classic anymore, best advice for a mount is Craigslist, junkyard, Mill Supply or Smith Brothers.


Is there a picture I can take that would make it easier to identify the plow


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Add a pic of the mounting, pump and truck side framework


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Did these pictures help any


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

One more picture. What does the truck mount look like? I know it doesn't fit your truck, but it'll let us know what you need.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty sure that's a western pump


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Better pic of the hinge connectors. Looks like a Western pump to me (but I've never owned a Western) pump looks like Western red, moldboard and angle cylinders look like Meyer yellow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/help-identifying-western-plow.91193/

I assume you aren't going to run out and flip it over tonight, but if you flip it right side up does it look like the plow in the picture? Ignore the color, just the plow.

What seems odd to me isn't just the color (I've seen guys paint it all different colors) but even the guide markers are meyer yellow.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

[QUE="JMHConstruction, post: 2154640, member: 56558"]http://www.meyerplows.info/meyerplow-moldboard-identification.html

See if that helps at all[/QUOTE]
My plow only has 2 long springs and 4 ribs. None of the plows in the pictures are designed like mine?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Ill post picture of the mount but half of the mount isn't original. The part that goes on the frame isnt


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

If this is a meyer plow what model is it


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/threads/help-identifying-western-plow.91193/
> 
> I assume you aren't going to run out and flip it over tonight, but if you flip it right side up does it look like the plow in the picture? Ignore the color, just the plow.
> 
> What seems odd to me isn't just the color (I've seen guys paint it all different colors) but even the guide markers are meyer yellow.


My plow don't look anything like that. My plow had v shape ribs


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I have no idea. If it's meyers my only guess is the TM series plow, but that wouldn't help your mount situation. Someone else will probably figure it out for you.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Seems like someone would be able to look at the way this plow pivots and tell what kind of plow it is. It isn't a TM series. I can compare the way the back of the plow looks and know that


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya need to go put it right side up. Then post a few pics. But it looks like an old Meyer. But you have an old Western cable operated hydraulic unit. That's going to be a bi$th to mount the controller in your cab. Google Meyer plow pics and find one like it. Basically you have a mutt.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Betting it is an old custom/conventional Meyer plow. Measure from the pivot bolt to back side of cross bar at mount ears. If it is 38" it is a custom. 34" or 31" is a classic. Should be a ST series plow. Like Randall said you have a Western cable pump, and they can be a pain to get setup correct.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you can get some pics over to Storks in Bernville PA he will let you know if he has what you need. They are great for old Meyer parts.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I have no idea. If it's meyers my only guess is the TM series plow, but that wouldn't help your mount situation. Someone else will probably figure it out for you.





SnowVet said:


> Seems like someone would be able to look at the way this plow pivots and tell what kind of plow it is. It isn't a TM series. I can compare the way the back of the plow looks and know that


Correct, it is not a TM. They do not have the curved piece of steel that the A frame rides on as part of the sector.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

TM was the only one I knew of with 2 springs. My ST has 3.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> TM was the only one I knew of with 2 springs. My ST has 3.


Moldboard may be a TM yet but a frame and sector are not. It appears to have had some welding done to it so who knows. All we do know is it is another Meywestern. As far as mounting it goes it will come down to A frame. Moldboard doesn't matter.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> If you can get some pics over to Storks in Bernville PA he will let you know if he has what you need. They are great for old Meyer parts.


Or send em to Smith Brothers in NJ. They did good by me with some emailed pics for my E60


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

kimber750 said:


> Moldboard may be a TM yet but a frame and sector are not. It appears to have had some welding done to it so who knows. All we do know is it is another Meywestern. As far as mounting it goes it will come down to A frame. Moldboard doesn't matter.


Frankenplow...


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Everything is original except for the mount. Nothing has been welded on the plow itself


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What did it come off of? Did you get a controller with it. Should be a box like thing with two long cables and one wire.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 166572


Most of the welds seen here don't appear to be factory. Meyer was better at welding than this.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> What did it come off of? Did you get a controller with it. Should be a box like thing with two long cables and one wire.


Yes I got the controller...do i need to take pictures of the Controller


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Moldboard may be a TM yet but a frame and sector are not. It appears to have had some welding done to it so who knows. All we do know is it is another Meywestern. As far as mounting it goes it will come down to A frame. Moldboard doesn't matter.


What do you mean by the mold board is meyer but the A frame and sector is not?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Would a classic mount work? I figured this being a plow site someone could help me on here? I mean I have uploaded pictures and nobody seems to want to help other than saying things that isn't helping me at all. I get it that I am new here and I didn't go spend 5k on a plow but this is important to me.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Can't be a meyer tm because this one has long springs.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

I feel like people are looking at this plow and seeing its yellow and automatically claiming it is a meyer. I can't find any meyer plow that looks like mine. Would someone please help me identify this plow so I can buy a mount for it?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried to help. Help yourself by posting better pics. Measure the A frame like I posted early.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> What do you mean by the mold board is meyer but the A frame and sector is not?


Never said it wasn't a Meyer. Meyer has had many different mount styles over the years.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Never said it wasn't a Meyer. Meyer has had many different mount styles over the years.


Well of course they have....but that doesn't help me? I'm here to identify my plow not what it "may be"


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> I tried to help. Help yourself by posting better pics. Measure the A frame like I posted early.


The A frame where the plow swivels ?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Its dark now...ill take more pictures tomorrow and see if that helps. I've already uploaded several.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> The A frame where the plow swivels ?


Try this. http://store.discountsnowplowparts.com/A-FRAME-SECTORS-MEYER-SNOW-PLOWS.HTM Get your tape measure out and measure A frame, and compare to those in the link.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your pictures show the plow upside down. Flip it over. Take some better pictures of it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Has Bird returned?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

If I turn it over the pictures will be the same. The identifying characteristics are not going to change based on what side the plow sits. This plow weighs 400 to 600 lbs and is no easy task to flip over. If nobody can ID this plow based on the pictures I've submitted I have wasted my time here. I have submitted pictures of the ribs, the entire plow both front and back and several other pictures . I've spent several hours. Now people wanting me to take pic of the controls....before that they want to see my pump. Heck they may want a pic of my snow shovel before its over. I thought each plow manufacturer had their own characteristics.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

See now if wanted help identifying a plow I would post a pic like this. Clear, show entire plow and I am willing to bet most members can tell me exactly what it is. 









Have you measured your plow? Did you check the link I posted? Or you just want sit the and complain about free help? Maybe we should get a group of members together and install the plow for you. While we are at it we can come plow your accounts also. So quite b----ing and help us help you.

Another option is move to Florida for the winter and forget about plowing. :hammerhead:


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Try this. http://store.discountsnowplowparts.com/A-FRAME-SECTORS-MEYER-SNOW-PLOWS.HTM Get your tape measure out and measure A frame, and compare to those in the link.


Based on these i have the classic mount. The second one from the top looks just like my A frame but it dont have the same measurements . where my plow attatches to the truck with pins its only 18 5/8 " wide. This plow is only 6 1/2 ' I think it was made primarily for jeeps. That is why the previous owner added the wings


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> Based on these i have the classic mount. The second one from the top looks just like my A frame but it dont have the same measurements . where my plow attatches to the truck with pins its only 18 5/8 " wide. This plow is only 6 1/2 ' I think it was made primarily for jeeps. That is why the previous owner added the wings


If it is an early ST series for a Jeep you will not find any mount for your truck. Now if you can weld or know some who can it wouldn't be to difficult to modify EZ Classic mount to work with this a frame. Be warned that plow may not hold up very well. Here is link for ST series Jeep A frame.

http://www.smithbrothersplowparts.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=15105377


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

SnowVet said:


> I feel like people are looking at this plow and seeing its yellow and automatically claiming it is a meyer. I can't find any meyer plow that looks like mine. Would someone please help me identify this plow so I can buy a mount for it?


Think what's trying to be said is, we just need some better pictures. Better pictures of the framework that the pump mounts to, better pictures of the hinge connectors (where the A-frame actually connects to the truck mount)


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Ok based on my mount in pretty sure its Meyer part 13299 A frame. This makes sense because the plow is only 6 1/2 feet without the wings. This plow and A frame was primarily made for jeeps. I still dont know the model number for the plow. What I'm wondering is can I use this A frame and use a f150 mount ? That would keep me from having to buy the A frame too


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Based on my measurements and just looking at the A frame I have Meyer part number 13299 can I use this A frame on a F150 mount? Or will I need to buy everything new?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> Ok based on my mount in pretty sure its Meyer part 13299 A frame. This makes sense because the plow is only 6 1/2 feet without the wings. This plow and A frame was primarily made for jeeps. I still dont know the model number for the plow. What I'm wondering is can I use this A frame and use a f150 mount ? That would keep me from having to buy the A frame too


F150 mount will need an A frame with 23 1/2" wide ears. Your current A frame will not work with modification.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> F150 mount will need an A frame with 23 1/2" wide ears. Your current A frame will not work with modification.


Can't I just bolt some angle iron onto the current mount and bolt the mount into the side the frame on my truck?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

If I buy a A frame with 23 1/2" ears will that mess up anything else up on the plow ? Or were the plows designed to use different size A frames?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

One more question...now that the plow is 7 1/2 ' with the added length do you guys think the snow will clear my tires decent? 2004 f150


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> If I buy a A frame with 23 1/2" ears will that mess up anything else up on the plow ? Or were the plows designed to use different size A frames?


You would only need to figure out if you have a 31" or 34" A frame then get the correct replacement. But first you need to figure out if a Classic was ever even made for your truck. Believe cut off for classic mount for F150 was 03.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowVet said:


> One more question...now that the plow is 7 1/2 ' with the added length do you guys think the snow will clear my tires decent? 2004 f150


Going straight it should but when turning back tire will be in the snow. I used to use a 94 F150 with Meyer St7.5 with wings before started plowing commercially.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

I can't find a ez classic mount for a 2004 f150 . looks like they quit making them in 2003. Is there anyone that can give me any ideas on mounting this ? I have a mount but it came off a 2002 f150 and it needs to be about 3 inches wider in order for me to get bolts in my frame?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> You would only need to figure out if you have a 31" or 34" A frame then get the correct replacement. But first you need to figure out if a Classic was ever even made for your truck. Believe cut off for classic mount for F150 was 03.


I have a 31x171/2


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

Is there a way I can convert my ez classic to ez plus? I basically just need this mount to be 3 inches wider....that is why I asked if I could bolt angle iron onto the angle iron on my mount and let each piece hang off 2 inches on both sides. That will give me the width if you think me bolting into the side of the frame is ok?


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

If that is not possible what would I need to do in order to get a ez plus mount to work with my plow ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sell it, or get your money back from the guy who sold it to you. But the PROPER set-up for your truck.


----------



## SnowVet (Oct 4, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Sell it, or get your money back from the guy who sold it to you. But the PROPER set-up for your truck.


Is that how you get 10,000 MSG buy replying with MSG like that? If everyone had the proper setup plowsite wouldn't be needed would it. Geeez


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Unless you are very good at steel fabrication, it's not going to work. You can't just bolt some steel on and have it fit. Sell what ya got. Before you buy the next one post some pics of it and get some advice.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

SnowVet said:


> Is that how you get 10,000 MSG buy replying with MSG like that? If everyone had the proper setup plowsite wouldn't be needed would it. Geeez


people are trying (and have done so for the last 5 pages) to help you so when asking questions and for advice, I suggest that you take it, WITHOUT an attitude and with some appreciation...the pics you posted were not that much help and all of these guys still posted and continued to post to help you out. and, seeing that you figured out what it was, I will close the thread now, but please keep in mind what I had mentioned above Thumbs Up

thanks


----------

